# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Inkontinenz

## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, seit 1 Woche ist mein Mann den Katheter los und wieder zu Hause. Langsam werden die Schmerzen weniger, die Lymphansammlungen weniger. Die Inkontinenz jedoch mehr. Beckenbodentraining ist leider noch sehr schmerzhaft. Macht es Sinn, trotz Schmerzen den Schließmuskel zu trainieren? Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## skipper

Ist für das Training der Beckenbodenmuskulatur noch zu früh- und ja auch schmerzhaft. Nie in den Schmerz hinein trainieren.
Bitte noch 3-4 Wochen warten und dann loslegen . Nur im schmerzfreien Bereich.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## buschreiter

Das Zunehmen der Inkontinenz ist normal, da das OP-Gebiet mit der Zeit abschwillt und wieder größerer Druck auf dem Schließmuskel lastet (so meine Physiotherapeutin damals). Übungen zur willentlichen Betätigung des verbliebenen Schließmuskels lernt man in der Reha. Das hat mit Beckenbodentraining im eigentlichen Sinne nichts zu tun. Wenn alles perfekt läuft, geht das in einen Automatismus über, bewusstes Betätigen ist dann nicht notwendig. Geduld mit seinem Körper ist hier wichtig und den Muskel nicht durch übermäßiges Training überlasten. Das ist kontraproduktiv!

Lieben Gruß 
Achim

----------


## Frau40

Danke Euch. AHB startet in den nächsten Tagen. Gruß Sonja.

----------


## Michi1

Bei der AHB wird er auch lernen wie, wie oft und wie lange am Tag er Schliesmuskeltraining machen sollte. Ich wünsch im viel Erfolg damit.
Fast Überall wird von Beckenbodengymnastik gesprochen ist aber nur Gewohnheit.

----------


## reini99

Zum Thema (fehlendes) Schliessmuskeltraining: Ich hatte wg. Anastomoseninsuffizienz ja 73 Tage Dauerkatheter. Der Muskel wurde ja nicht benutzt bzw. trainiert. Nach Entfernung des Katheters war ich zu meiner Verblüffung vollig kontinent. Immerhin jetzt schon 32 Monate. Vlt. spielt das Können des Chirurgen ja eine entscheidende Rolle.Man weiss es nicht.
LG
Reinhard

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen, ich denke, das chirurgische Können hat Professor Schostak mehr als drauf. Ixh hoffe, dass sich die Angelegenheit nach der AHB und mit Geduld bessert.Viele Grüße, Sonja

----------


## Eddi59

Ja das Können des Professor Schostak steht außer Zweifel.
Drei Wochen nach der OP durch ihm, bin ich zur AHB ins BOOT CAMP Bad Suderode eingerückt.
In unserer Trainingsgruppe wurde mir sehr schnell klar das ich mit der Wahl der OP an der UNI MD alles richtig gemacht hatte.
Die Fortschritte waren fast täglich zu erfahren. Das Beckenboden und Schließmuskel Training sollte nie gegen Schmerz und auch nicht länger als 20 Minuten alle zwei Tage durchgeführt werden. Später macht man die Übungen so nebenbei, an der Kasse, beim liegen in der Sonne einfach wenn man Ruhe hat.
Das kontraproduktivste ist körperliche Anstrengung und schweres heben. Kürzlich könnte ich während des Ostseeurlaub jeden Morgen eine halbe Stunde im Hotel Bad schwimmen, das führte aber dazu das ich Nachmittags wieder undicht wurde. Warum da der untere Schließmuskel nachgibt? Man lernt den Körper kennen. Man hat sicher so ein gewisses tägliches Leistungspotenzial und mehr geht halt nicht.
Es wird besser
LG Eddi

----------


## Frau40

Hallo zusammen, ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zum Kontinenztraining. Mein Mann sagt, der Musklel verkrampft und verliert dann die Kraft. Leider hat sich bezüglich der Kontinenz noch gar nichts verbessert. Er meint sogar, dass mehr ausgeschieden wird, als er zu sich nimmt. Da halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlich, oder? Gruß Sonja
AHB Beginn am 5.7.

----------


## uwes2403

geduld.....der Schließmuskle kann tatsächlich an Kraft verlieren, wenn er überfordert wird...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo Sonja... mein Mann ist am 4. April operiert worden und seit zwei Tagen komplett "dicht". Alles braucht seine Zeit... 

LG
Christine

----------


## Frau40

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Mich wundert nur, dass, es täglich schlimmer statt besser wird. Training ist gar nicht möglich. Es schmerzt und beim Anspannen verliert er sofort ganz viel Urin. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo,

das Gefühl Deines Mannes kenne ich leider sehr gut. Er darf die Geduld und den Mut nicht verlieren. Ich rate ihm, sich von "Erfolgsmeldungen" anderer Betroffener nicht verunsichern zu lassen - jeder Fall ist "speziell".
Die AHB wird ihm sicher gute Hinweise zum Training bringen. Erst wenn er nach intensivem Training von einem halben Jahr keine Änderung feststellt, dann besteht Anlaß sich mit dem Thema Inkontinenz intensiver zu beschäftigen (z. B. in der Literatur).
Ich wünsche euch Geduld und viel Erfolg.

Gruß Werner

----------


## buschreiter

> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Mich wundert nur, dass, es täglich schlimmer statt besser wird. Training ist gar nicht möglich. Es schmerzt und beim Anspannen verliert er sofort ganz viel Urin. Viele Grüße Sonja


Wie oft trainiert Dein Mann denn? Und welchen Muskel spannt er denn bewusst an? Man(n) neigt dazu, zu übertreiben. Gerne verwechselt man auch den zuständigen Schließmuskel (benötigt die Kraft eines Wimpernschlags(!)) mit dem Schließmuskel des Darms. Die Konsequenz hieraus ist gerne dann ein erhöhter Druck auf die Blase, dem der "richtige" Muskel nicht mehr standhält. In der Reha habe ich anfangs viele Mitstreiter "quetschen" sehen, was unweigerlich zu ungewolltem Urinabgang führt.

----------


## Frau40

Aber wie merkt, Man(n), dass es sich um den richtigen Muskel handelt? Er versucht ca. 2 mal am Tag, den Muskel immer wieder anzuspannen.  Es ist sicher keine Überforderung des Muskels. Es hat auch immer noch Schmerzen. Gruß Sonja

----------


## buschreiter

Das kann der Physio fühlen...außerdem gibt es Methoden, das Ganze als Livebild zu sehen, wenn man Probleme hat, den richtigen Muskel zu betätigen (alles in der Reha). Übungen waren anfangs immer nur kurzes Ansprechen des Muskels von ca. 1 Sekunde ca. 3x10 mal. Etwas längeres Halten (5 Sekunden) ca. 10 mal und noch längeres Halten von ca. 10 Sekunden, das aber weniger. ENDE! Das hat alles nichts mit Kraft zu tun, sondern mehr mit fühlen, was man wo zu tun hat...wie gesagt: Weniger Kraft als für einen Wimpernschlag...

----------


## Michi1

Hallo Sonja
Warum Kannst du die AHB nicht abwarten. Ungeduld bringt überhaupt nichts. Hat er sich wenigstens für die Zeit bis zur AHB von einem Sanitätshaus beraten lassen. Beu mir war einen Tag nach dem KH eine Mitarbeiterin da und hat mir viele Einlagen als Muster mitgebracht und damit konnte ich einigermaßen über die Runden kommen. Auch wenn nichts besser werden sollte gibt es Möglichkeiten. Ich bin schon 2 Jahre Inkontinent und habe mich zwar noch nicht abgefunden aber ich habe jetzt schon die 2. OP und muss darauf Hoffen das ich nach einem Termin am 14.7 endlich Kontinent werde.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Michi, glaube mir, ich habe alle Geduld der Welt, es ist mein Mann, der nicht versteht, dass es schlimmer statt besser wird. Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Michi1

Das habe ich auch nicht sofort verstanden. Aber mit der Zeit gibt es sich wenn man nichts dagegen machen kann. Man muss dann so wie ich versuchen dammit zu leben.
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier zulässig ist aber ich stell einmal einen Link ein da habe ich viel rausgelesen:
http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behand...z/#comment-500

----------


## Willi-39

@ Frau40

Hallo Sonja, auch ich habe einen Tipp für Dich und Deinen Mann. Ich habe alles genau so durchgemacht. Darüber habe ich geschrieben. 
Lies meine Email an Dich. Das Buch schenke ich Dir.

Gruß
Willie-39

----------


## Frau40

Guten Morgen zusammen, mein Mann nimmt auf Grund eines starken Schuppenflechte Schubs seit 1 Woche 20mg Prednisolon. Jetzt merkt er, dass die Inkontinenz stärker wird. Kann dieses eine Nebenwirkung des Cortisons sein? Viele Grüße Sonja

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo sonja,

ich glaube nicht.
ich hatte nach meiner OP (2013) auch immer mal wieder decortin h /100 mg/tag über wochen nehmen müssen.
alles war weiterhin ok bei mir.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Sonja, seit 2 Monaten nehme ich "Solifenacinsuccinat Mylan" ein schwieriges Wort zu schreiben. Ich bin der Meinung das ich durch diese Tab nicht mehr so oft zum WC gehen muss. Meine Blase fasst ca. einen halben Liter. War nur eine Idee, einmal mit dem URo abklären vielleicht hilfts.

----------


## Frau40

Hallo Michi, nach Ausschleichen des Cortisons hat sich das "Tröpfchen verlieren" wieder reduziert. Schönes Wochenende.

----------


## Joachim_Bln

Bei mir haben die Übungen des Beckenbodens bei Physiotherapeuten nichts gegen die Inkontinenz geholfen, danach aber ein Training aus dem Internet.
Empfohlen wurde eine Art Intervalltraining, z.B. allmählich steigernd. Aber nur sehr wenige Durchgänge je Übung !!
Im übrigen muss nicht irgendwie der Beckenbodenmuskel trainiert werden, sondern (bei mir war es) der *ganz normale Schließmuskel*, der auch vor der OP bei starkem Harndrang aktiv war (und die Schließfunktion der Prostata ergänzte).

Wieso wird nicht schon vor der OP mit dem Training des Schließmuskels begonnen? Scheint mir eine sinnvolle Vorberetung zu sein. Gibt es dazu Studien? Vielleicht befürchten die Kliniken, die Patienten blieben dann vor Anst zu Hause?

----------


## uwes2403

> Wieso wird nicht schon vor der OP mit dem Training des Schließmuskels begonnen? Scheint mir eine sinnvolle Vorberetung zu sein. Gibt es dazu Studien? Vielleicht befürchten die Kliniken, die Patienten blieben dann vor Anst zu Hause?


Wird hier fast jedes Mal angeraten, wenn jemand zur RPE ansteht....steht  auch so im "ersten Rat" (8.1)......

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Joachim



> Bei mir haben die Übungen des Beckenbodens bei Physiotherapeuten nichts gegen die Inkontinenz geholfen, danach aber ein Training aus dem Internet.
> Empfohlen wurde eine Art Intervalltraining, z.B. allmählich steigernd. Aber nur sehr wenige Durchgänge je Übung !!
> Im übrigen muss nicht irgendwie der Beckenbodenmuskel trainiert werden, sondern (bei mir war es) der *ganz normale Schließmuskel*, der auch vor der OP bei starkem Harndrang aktiv war (und die Schließfunktion der Prostata ergänzte).


Bevor es hier zu anatomischen Missverständnissen kommt, folgende Klarstellung:

Der untere, für die Harnkontinenz maßgebliche, dem Willen untergeordnete Schließmuskel, ist einer von drei *Bestandteilen der Beckenbodenmuskulatur*. Er umschließt oberhalb des Austrittes durch das Becken omegaförmig die Harnröhre. Ein Teil dieses Muskels hält einerseits dem ständigen Harndruck, von der Blase gesteuert stand und ein weiterer Muskelanteil kann den Harndruck willentlich steuern und sogar den Harnfluss unterbrechen oder vollkommen entspannen, um die Blase zu entleeren. 

Die Gesamtsteuerung erfolgt über das Sakralnervengeflecht, welches beim Gesunden den Kontinenz-Automatismus der Harnausscheidung gewährleistet. Weiterhin wird über dieses Nervengeflecht die Stuhlausscheidung und die Sexualfunktion gesteuert. Das Sakralnervengeflecht nimmt seinen Ursprung im S1 bis S5 und bildet eine Reflexzone bis hin zu unserem Gehirn. 

Auch wenn bei der RPE nerverhaltend operiert werden kann, ist eine vollkommene Schonung dieser Nerven nicht immer möglich. Zudem können Irritationen -Vernarbungen- im OP-Bereich Störungen der Kontinenzfunktion hervorrufen.

Der obere Schließmuskel, der Blasenschließmuskel ist nicht durch den Willen steuerbar, wird aber autonom zusammen mit dem Detrusor über die Sakralnerven je nach Füllungsgrad der Blase gesteuert.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Heribert,

perfekter kann man das Zusammenspiel von den Bestandteilen der Beckenbodenmuskulatur nicht verdeutlichen. Nur für den Detrusor war Dr. Google für mich hilfreich: 

https://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Mus...trusor_vesicae

Vielen Dank für diese Aufklärung.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------

